# saltwater teasers



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

started goofing around with making these. I want to try using a lot of teasers in saltwater this year so I figured Ide try to make some. I dont have a big variety of materials to use yet but Im going to have to go buy some cause the wife is gettn pretty pissed I keep cutting up her scarfs. Im amazed at whats laying around the house that I can tie on a hook and should catch fish. I think some of these are heavy enough to cast with if I use light tackle. whatcha think.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*They look good*

Lookin good. I would through in some hot pink, blue, and maybe some brown colors.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice job. Are you using something in the head to build it up or give it weight?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

on most of the flies Ive used lead dumb-bell eyes. I then put 5-minute epoxy to cover the threads and eye.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Those look great! You might want to make some in the night time colors (black, purple) or white. I use teasers on a 4' leader with a topwater plug for night time fishing off a jetty. Mine are normally just large flies in those colors...

The ones you made would be great off piers too...

Sandcrab


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

heres a couple more... I have no clue if what Im doing is right but I think they are turning out pretty well and should catch some fish.


----------



## wetflyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

Mite want to go to devcon 2 ton epoxy for your
fly heads. Some of the 5 min stuff yellows in a 
bit.
Found this out making surf candys.
Also try using a bend back hook for the teasers,
less line tangles and doesn't pick up as much weed.

Wet


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

wetflyguy said:


> Mite want to go to devcon 2 ton epoxy for your
> fly heads. Some of the 5 min stuff yellows in a
> bit.
> Found this out making surf candys.
> ...


the 5 min is not waterproof but the devcon 2ton is. same price just takes a few min longer to set up.
keep up the good work


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

got some deer hair finally and some 2 ton epoxy. starting to look more like what you would buy in the store now.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

looks good guys!

Here's a couple from my last batch.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Marstang50,
Two thoughts I’d toss your way.
A fine powder craft sparkle (white/pink) is often fun to mix in with the first coat of epoxy (but then you need a second coat to smooth it over).
Also, if you test your latest batch out, I think a bunch will sink lead first, hook up, and upside down to the color pattern. Although this could be a good thing, I reverse the color pattern and keep the lead on the same side as you have it (so the hook rides up).
fwiw, I like to have lead on a teaser if it is trailed behind a big surface popper.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

looks good walt.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Those look great. I was also going to suggest that you take a look at the Tuffleye. It's a solution that stays clear and allows you to shape some great looking clear glass minnow bodies. Just let it harden in direct sunlight and then cover with clear nail polish. Do a Google for Tuffleye and take a look.

LarryB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look really good.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice stuff... but a teaser doesn't need weight and may ride much better if it's lighter. Also a clear nail polish may do what you want to seal the head with less fuss than epoxy. Try Sally Hansen's 'Hard As Nails', also available in various glitter shades. 

I used to fish teasers a lot in the Jersey surf. Start with a black swivel and tie about 2 feet of *hard*(as in stiff) mono with a locking snap on it to attach the main lure with. Take another piece of hard mono and tie it to the swivel so that it comes off at 90* from the main leader. Tie your teaser to that so it's about 4" from the swivel. The light fly on the short length of hard mono keeps things from tangling in the churning surf. 

The standard theory is that your target fish sees a big fish (plug or metal) chasing a small fish (teaser) and his instincts are triggered and he bites one of 'em. It may also have something to do with preferred bait size and you offer your target two sizes of bait to choose from. Also, if fish are keying in on small bait, it is a way for spinning or conventional tackle to offer a small bait to your target without going to a flyrod (although I sure like longroddin' 'em).

hope this helps ye matey!

~buggs


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

well it is not quite a teaser but a pretty good looking fly none the less.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

That is looking good, what hook is it?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Gamakatsu SC16 Circle Fly in a 3/0


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*popper flies and teasers?*

Marstang,

Can you make one with a flat front so it works like a popper when retrieved? Probably have to use a foam head covered in epoxy!


Rich


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*popper teaser?*

Do you think it would work having a popper teaser in front of a surface plug. So when you retrieve it.. it looks like the surface plug is chasing the teaser?


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks
Nice long shank and a good price.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> Marstang,
> 
> Can you make one with a flat front so it works like a popper when retrieved? Probably have to use a foam head covered in epoxy!
> 
> ...


Havnt tried making one of those. 

Im just playing around basically, something to do in the winter months. Going to get a fly rod setup here soon to try my hand at.


----------

